# The Play That Goes Wrong



## Chris Hobson (Jul 24, 2022)

Yesterday wife Liz and I went to see The Play That Goes Wrong at Hull New Theatre. For those not familiar with this format, it is a parody of a terribly incompetent amateur dramatics troupe attempting to stage a murder mystery. What follows is a disasterous series of fluffed lines, missed cues, lost or misplaced props, collapsing scenery and slapstick tumbles. The action actually starts about half an hour before the show starts with the bumbling stage hands trying to get the set put together in time. The set itself is a masterpiece with pieces falling off it with impeccable comic timing. What follows is consistently funny, for the duration of the show I hardly ever stopped laughing. There was a certain amount of audience participation but not in the contrived way that it would be in a pantomime, it's more as though the audience are trying to help. This is one of the funniest shows that I've seen in a very long time, maybe the funniest ever.

Here is an additional review from Hannah.









						Theatre review: The Play That Goes Wrong
					

Our theatre reviewer, Hannah Hobson, shares her thoughts on The Play That Goes Wrong at Hull New Theatre.




					hullisthis.news


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 24, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Yesterday wife Liz and I went to see The Play That Goes Wrong at Hull New Theatre. For those not familiar with this format, it is a parody of a terribly incompetent amateur dramatics troupe attempting to stage a murder mystery. What follows is a disasterous series of fluffed lines, missed cues, lost or misplaced props, collapsing scenery and slapstick tumbles. The action actually starts about half an hour before the show starts with the bumbling stage hands trying to get the set put together in time. What follows is consistently funny, for the duration of the show I hardly ever stopped laughing. There was a certain amount of audience participation but not in the contrived way that it would be in a pantomime, it's more as though the audience are trying to help. This is one of the funniest shows that I've seen in a very long time, maybe the funniest ever.
> 
> Here is an additional review from Hannah.
> 
> ...


That sounds like one of my nightmare dreams when I would have set out a lab class for the students and then when I went to put out the last minute stuff I found that all the stuff had been moved and substituted with really old wrong things which had been got out of the junk room.
It does sound very funny.


----------

